# Blue Bonnet Minerals



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck getting these minerals at their TSC? I've tried 2 locally and 1 in Oklahoma and they all say they don't carry them but I can order a whole pallet. WHAT!! a pallet! I don't understand how they can be listed as the main source on Bluebonnets site and do business like this. Grrrr - I've been using Golden Blend for three yrs and I like it but as the herd grows the cost becomes outrageous due to the shipping.
Thank you!!
Ginger


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Contact Bluebonnet and see who has them. My TSC orders them in for us here.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

We just got our first bag. If you go to Bluebonnet's site and use the locator, it will tell you which stores carry it. We had to go to the TSC in Tomball, whereas normally we go to Brenham or Navasota


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

The stores I have contacted are on the BB website - and I also called BB before I even started looking -I just don't understand how they can be listed as a dealer for a product that they won't order less than a pallet. Think I'll call BB back and ask them that question.
Ginger


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Think BB makes them all buy by the pallet so if the store doesn't think they can sell it they won't order a pallet.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

:help I have never been able to find the Blue Bonnet website! I would like to know if I can get Blue Bonnet in my area. Doubtful. :/ But I'd like to try. Can anyone post the link? Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://bluebonnetfeeds.com/productgallery.php?catid=1


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I get mine from a Bluebonnet dealer now, but when you call Bluebonnet ask them specifically if the TSC store near you has to order a whole pallet. The last time I called my store did not...I took down the number and the person I talked to, and went to TSC in New Caney Texas, and told the buyer to call this person, you do not need to order a pallet, they can ship me one bag with the tons of other bluebonnet grains you sell. In this case it was just laziness. Now if they have changed their policy, and it is now a speical order, fine, but TSC lied for years about this. Vicki


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for the link! I was able to see what I need! I have to drive to Springfield...ah, darn, will have to stop and eat at Cheddars or Texas Roadhouse Steakhouse...but I can get minerals there! I'm so excited. We were just there last weekend. I saw those minerals that were "Onyx-Emerald-Etc". Which would be best? Since both that brand and the Bluebonnet are both available at the same store. I liked the BB Tech Master as I can feed it to my horses also. Baffled... :?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

tech-master complete by blue bonnet for sure is good


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

OK - the saga continues..per Vicki's suggestion I called BB -they gave me the number of the rep who services this area -very product smart-and very nice -he kind of pedaled around the whole TSC scenario -said they might have to order a pallet or not... gave me the number for SO MO Agri -( Springfield)-said they could tell me who 'they' deliver to in my area (other products not BB) and then I could just order a single bag at a time and it would come on the truck with their regular order - so....I call SOMO -of course they don't deliver to any of the feed dealers around where I work or live but they have a truck that goes to a smaller town about 40 min from here. So... I call the little feed store and spend the next 20 min trying to convince him why I want to try the BB while all the time he is trying to sell me ADM minerals (which I know nothing about) -he was nice also but I get the feeling he is balking at my request to even get a price -tells me how many middle men there are and how much more the BB would cost -Good Grief!!! If I look like I'm chasing my tail it's because I am!!
sorry for the long rant -maybe I'll just drive the 2.5 hours to Springfield myself.
Ginger


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

well the minerals are abt $30 per 50lb now so if your going to drive to get them be prepared and get 2 or 3 bags at a time.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

But the mineral is well worth it! You will notice a difference in your goats (at least I did) and mine actually eat this mineral and would not the others that I could get.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

goatmom- the TSC in Harrison told me he can get it for me by the bag not the pallet. Not sure if that would be closer than Springfield? The stuff is pricey though, its like 50 bucks for the 50 lb bag.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that is a little closer but that's what I pay for Golden Blend now. The ironic thing is I was right by Springfield a couple wks ago!! One of my goat friends and I went to Long Lane Mo to get a port-a-hut and then to Seymour (east of Spgfield). There's a small company there that builds really nice free-standing hay feeders. They also build portable shelters, chicken houses and such -I dreamed for a while with no money but it was fun! I'm just so happy to have a little port-a-hut. The 2 bucklings we kept this year (first yr for bucks here) will have a snug winter now and not tear their house up.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like BB needs to be able to ship directly to customers. :really


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh they do that to, and if you are paying $50 for the $50 pound bag that should be $28 shipped to south East Texas and all of you are closer...well shipping to you has to be cheaper than $22! Vicki


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Ginger! Why don't we all just meet in Springfield! I'll get what I need, you get yours, we'll eat a great meal, go to those cool places you know of, and then head our seperate ways! :biggrin Where did you get your portahut from? I see the Portable Livestock Shelters products around. They are nice! I'd like more than a few of their products! Is SOMO the Race Brother's store? The address is the same, I think! We were just there Sunday! :sigh Bah! Only goody I got was two gallon stainless steel buckets for milking. All of mine are only 3 qt. Sometimes those are too small.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Susie -that sounds like a fun thing to do! Go to the web-site http://www.port-a-hut.com -and look under the dealer locater -there might be a closer place to you for those - the dealer in Long Lane (kind of NE of Spgfield) has been there the longest -he sells them at his dairy - but in the past few months there have been several MFA Agri stores listed primarily in rural areas -only thing is you would need to call and see if they have the size you need. I was only looking for the smallest one but my friend was looking for a half door for one she had already and a couple of the stores that were a little closer to Spgfield just didn't have both. Don't know anything about the SO MO -it was my lead from the Bluebonnet rep. I was really impressed with the workmanship at the shelter/feeder place-and the prices are more reasonable than anything I've seen around here, not that you can even find anything for goats -They don't have a web-site but he will mail you a little catalog -I think this is the #(417) 767-1152. So where are you in Mo?


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin We live a little less than 2 hours east of Springfield off of I-44. It would be nice to live closer to better shopping but not the traffic or "city life". We like our little town. I do shop at MFA for certain things (NOT feed!). It's hard to know what these places carry. They don't put everything out or tell you much unless you are specific. That SOMO place is not Race Brothers Farm Supply but it is very near it (by the address). Maybe someday I can plan a day trip there to get some BB minerals. I'd like to try them but we have plenty of Golden Blend right now. Maybe after the new year begins.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I also cant get minerals here so I emailed the company and hope for a reply.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

The Tractor Supply in Huntsville, over by Shenanigans, keeps these Blue Bonnet minerals in stock. They are $29.00 a bag.


----------

